# Difference Between P-01 and PCR Compact



## Mr.Lucky (May 21, 2007)

Can someone explain the difference between the CZ 75 D PCR Compact and the CZ P-01?

When I read the stats on them they sound very much alike except for a few dollars in cost. I read good things about both of them but I guess I am not seeing the difference. 

CZ USA gives a bit more advertising spin on the P-01 but in size, weight, dimensions, materials, features, etc. there doesn’t seem to be much difference.

I know the non-PCR has the manual safety whereas both the P-01 and the CZ 75D PCR have the decocker. 

What is the difference except the name on the side of the pistol?

Thanks......


----------



## pakmc (Jan 11, 2008)

*difference in CZ PCR and P-01*

The difference is the pCR doesn't have the light rail under the front of the frame and the frame is just a little shorter. I"ve seen the factory targets from both guns and those little raskles are accurate, like 2" or so at 25 meters. That ain't bad for a 3.9" barrel. I'm down to my last two PCR's, I had one P-01 and my son sold it at a gun show while I was with another costomer, I had just taked it in on trade and didn't even get a chance to shoot it.
Pat


----------

